# Old vs New



## jar546 (Feb 26, 2014)

_I can only send this to people our age, since today's people don't have any idea who these_

_men were and that's a pity._

*Sterling Hayden, US Marines and OSS. Smuggled guns into Yugoslavia and parachuted into Croatia.*



*James Stewart, US Army Air Corps. Bomber pilot who rose to the rank of General.*

*Ernest Borgnine, US Navy. Gunners Mate 1c, destroyer USS Lamberton.*

*Ed McMahon, US Marines. Fighter Pilot. (Flew OE-1 Bird Dogs over Korea as well.)*

*Telly Savalas, US Army.*

*Walter Matthau, US Army Air Corps., B-24 Radioman/Gunner and cryptographer.*

*Steve Forrest, US Army. Wounded, Battle of the Bulge.*

*Jonathan Winters, USMC. Battleship USS Wisconsin and Carrier USS Bon Homme Richard. Anti-aircraft gunner, Battle of Okinawa.*

*Paul Newman, US Navy Rear seat gunner/radioman, torpedo bombers of USS Bunker Hill*

*Kirk Douglas, US Navy. Sub-chaser in the Pacific. Wounded in action and medically discharged.*

*Robert Mitchum, US Army.*

*Dale Robertson, US Army. Tank Commander in North Africa under Patton. Wounded twice. Battlefield Commission.*

*Henry Fonda, US Navy. Destroyer USS Satterlee.*

*John Carroll, US Army Air Corps. Pilot in North Africa. Broke his back in a crash.*

*Lee Marvin US Marines. Sniper. Wounded in action on Saipan. Buried in Arlington National Cemetery, Sec. 7A next to Greg Boyington and Joe Louis.*

*Art Carney, US Army. Wounded on Normandy beach, D-Day. Limped for the rest of his life.*

*Wayne Morris, US Navy fighter pilot, USS Essex. Downed seven Japanese fighters.*

*Rod Steiger, US Navy. Was aboard one of the ships that launched the Doolittle Raid.*

*Tony Curtis, US Navy. Sub tender USS Proteus. In Tokyo Bay for the surrender of Japan.*

*Larry Storch. US Navy. Sub tender USS Proteus with Tony Curtis.*

*Forrest Tucker, US Army. Enlisted as a private, rose to Lieutenant.*

*Robert Montgomery, US Navy.*

*George Kennedy, US Army. Enlisted after Pearl Harbor, stayed in sixteen years.*

*Mickey Rooney, US Army under Patton. Bronze Star.*

*Denver Pyle, US Navy. Wounded in the Battle of Guadalcanal. Medically discharged.*

*Burgess Meredith, US Army Air Corps.*

*DeForest Kelley, US Army Air Corps.*

*Robert Stack, US Navy. Gunnery Officer.*

*Neville Brand, US Army, Europe. Was awarded the Silver Star and Purple Heart.*

*Tyrone Power, US Marines. Transport pilot in the Pacific Theater.*

*Charlton Heston, US Army Air Corps. Radio operator and aerial gunner on a B-25, Aleutians.*

*Danny Aiello, US Army. Lied about his age to enlist at 16. Served three years.*

*James Arness, US Army. As an infantryman, he was severely wounded at Anzio, Italy.*

*Efram Zimbalist, Jr., US Army. Purple Heart for a severe wound received at Huertgen Forest.*

*Mickey Spillane, US Army Air Corps, Fighter Pilot and later Instructor Pilot.*

*Rod Serling. US Army. 11th Airborne Division in the Pacific. He jumped at Tagaytay in the Philippines and was later wounded in Manila.*

*Gene Autry, US Army Air Corps. Crewman on transports that ferried supplies over "The Hump" in the China-Burma-India Theater.*

*Wiliam Holden, US Army Air Corps.*

*Alan Hale Jr, US Coast Guard.*

*Harry Dean Stanton, US Navy. Battle of Okinawa.*

*Russell Johnson, US Army Air Corps. B-24 crewman who was awarded Purple Heart when his aircraft was shot down by the Japanese in the Philippines.*

*William Conrad, US Army Air Corps. Fighter Pilot.*

*Jack Klugman, US Army.*

*Frank Sutton, US Army. Took part in 14 assault landings, including Leyte, Luzon, Bataan and Corregidor.*

*Jackie Coogan, US Army Air Corps. Volunteered for gliders and flew troops and materials into Burma behind enemy lines.*

*Tom Bosley, US Navy.*

*Claude Akins, US Army. Signal Corps., Burma and the Philippines.*

*Chuck Connors, US Army. Tank-warfare instructor.*

*Harry Carey Jr., US Navy.*

*Mel Brooks, US Army. Combat Engineer. Saw action in the Battle of the Bulge.*

*Robert Altman, US Army Air Corps. B-24 Co-Pilot.*

*Pat Hingle, US Navy. Destroyer USS Marshall*

*Fred Gwynne, US Navy. Radioman.*

*Karl Malden, US Army Air Corps. 8th Air Force, NCO.*

*Earl Holliman. US Navy. Lied about his age to enlist. Discharged after a year when they Navy found out.*

*Rock Hudson, US Navy. Aircraft mechanic, the Philippines.*

*Harvey Korman, US Navy.*

*Aldo Ray. US Navy. UDT frogman, Okinawa.*

*Don Knotts, US Army, Pacific Theater.*

*Don Rickles, US Navy aboard USS Cyrene.*

*Harry Dean Stanton, US Navy. Served aboard an LST in the Battle of Okinawa.*

*Robert Stack, US Navy. Gunnery Instructor.*

*Soupy Sales, US Navy. Served on USS Randall in the South Pacific.*

*Lee Van Cleef, US Navy. Served aboard a sub chaser then a mine sweeper.*

*Clifton James, US Army, South Pacific. Was awarded the Silver Star, Bronze Star, and Purple Heart.*

*Ted Knight, US Army, Combat Engineers.*

*Jack Warden, US Navy, 1**938-1942**, then US Army, 1**942-1945**. 101st Airborne Division.*

*Don Adams. US Marines. Wounded on Guadalcanal, then served as a Drill Instructor.*

*James Gregory, US Navy and US Marines.*

*Brian Keith, US Marines. Radioman/Gunner in Dauntless dive-bombers.*

*Fess Parker, US Navy and US Marines. Booted from pilot training for being too tall, joined Marines as a radio operator.*

*Charles Durning. US Army. Landed at Normandy on D-Day. Shot multiple times. Awarded the Silver Star and Bronze Star and three Purple Hearts. Survived Malmedy Massacre.*

*Raymond Burr, US Navy. Shot in the stomach on Okinawa and medically discharged.*

*Hugh O'Brian, US Marines.*

*Robert Ryan, US Marines.*

*Eddie Albert, US Coast Guard. Bronze Star with Combat V for saving several Marines under heavy fire as pilot of a landing craft during the invasion of Tarawa.*

*Cark Gable, US Army Air Corps. B-17 gunner over Europe.*

*Charles Bronson, US Army Air Corps. B-29 gunner, wounded in action.*

*Peter Graves, US Army Air Corps.*

*Buddy Hackett, US Army anti-aircraft gunner.*

*Victor Mature, US Coast Guard.*

*Jack Palance, US Army Air Corps. Severely injured bailing out of a burning B-24 bomber.*

*Robert Preston, US Army Air Corps. Intelligence Officer*

*Cesar Romero, US Coast Guard. Coast Guard. Participated in the invasions of Tinian and Saipan on the assault transport USS Cavalier.*

*Norman Fell, US Army Air Corps., Tail Gunner, Pacific Theater.*

*Jason Robards, US Navy. was aboard heavy cruiser USS Northampton when it was sunk off Guadalcanal. Also served on the USS Nashville during the invasion of the Philippines, surviving a kamikaze hit that caused 223 casualties.*

*Steve Reeves, US Army, Philippines.*

*Dennis Weaver, US Navy. Pilot.*

*Robert Taylor, US Navy. Instructor Pilot.*

*Randolph Scott. Tried to enlist in the Marines but was rejected due to injuries sustained in US Army, World War 1.*

*Ronald Reagan. US Army. Was a 2nd Lt. in the Cavalry Reserves before the war. His poor eyesight kept him from being sent overseas with his unit when war came so he transferred to the Army Air Corps Public Relations Unit where he served for the duration.*

*John Wayne. Declared "4F medically unfit" due to pre-existing injuries, he nonetheless attempted to volunteer three times (Army, Navy and Film Corps.) so he gets honorable mention.*

*And of course we have Audie Murphy, America's most-decorated soldier, who became a Hollywood star as a result of his US Army service that included his being awarded the Medal of Honor.*



*Would someone please remind me again how many of today's Hollywood elite put their careers on hold to enlist in Iraq or Afghanistan?*

*The only one who even comes close was **Pat Tillman**, who turned down a contract offer of $3.6 million over three years from the Arizona Cardinals to enlist in the US Army after September, 11,  2001 and serve as a Ranger in Afghanistan, where he died in 2004. But rather than being lauded for his choice and his decision to put his country before his career, he was mocked and derided by many of his peers and the Left.*



*Ladies and Gentlemen, I submit to you that this is not the America today that it was seventy years ago. And I, for one, am saddened.*


----------



## ewenme (Feb 26, 2014)

Very humbling. Thank you.


----------



## JBI (Feb 26, 2014)

Some of those names were no big surprise, their movie roles often mirrored their military service. Some however (Buddy Hackett, Don Rickles, Mel Brooks & Jonathan Winters for example) were quite a surprise. Based on their ages I suppose it seems natural, but based on their entertasinment careers not so much...

Proud to call each a true American.

Thank you Jeff for sharing this list.


----------



## mjesse (Feb 26, 2014)

I think the split in the time period presented above is the Vietnam war.

Prior to that, the nation almost completely supported the military, and "Soldier" was an honor to be carried throughout your life.

After the 1960's, the esteem of the soldier was muddied by the politics of Vietnam.

There is great public support for the men and women serving the nation when the politics are solid (see Gulf War #1)

But when populations of Americans don't support the purpose or politics of the military, the brave who are serving the nation are viewed as cogs in an unpopular machine.

This is most definitely not the "America of seventy years ago" as stated above. And respect for our fellow man (including our soldiers) is sliding to a disgraceful low.

mj


----------



## mark handler (Feb 26, 2014)

There were also many Brits that "helped"

I salute all, including those that had technical jobs here that the Government would not let them enlist, like my grandfathers, one helped create air to air missiles and the other that worked in the navel shipyards

Lost three uncles in Korea....


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 26, 2014)

> *Don Adams. US Marines. Wounded on Guadalcanal, then served as a Drill Instructor.*


I recognized about 95% of the names. However I just got this weird vision of "Get Smart" as Jars Drill Instructor.


----------



## Kearney.200 (Feb 26, 2014)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> I recognized about 95% of the names. However I just got this weird vision of "Get Smart" as Jars Drill Instructor.


son you miss that target by thaaaat much


----------



## ICE (Feb 27, 2014)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> However I just got this weird vision of "Get Smart" as Jars Drill Instructor.


It's more likely that Jeff was hanging out with agent 99.


----------



## High Desert (Feb 27, 2014)

Very different society today. My dad, who served in the Army in WWII, told me about a guy he knew that committeed suicide because he was rejected from the services. That's how it was. My dad and 4 of his brothers enlisted within 3 days of each other. One was killed in France and is buried there.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Feb 27, 2014)

mark handler said:
			
		

> There were also many Brits that "helped"...


Yes, I miss the likes of Bob Hope and hollywood celebrities for USO then and now; Gary Sinise, Lee Greenwood,  etc.


----------



## north star (Feb 27, 2014)

** * = * **



Thanks for the posting Jeff !

FWIW,  ...Robert Stack is listed twice in the list !







** * = * **


----------



## Paul Sweet (Mar 10, 2014)

I just saw this tribute on YouTube - Little White Crosses by Ron Simons


----------



## fatboy (Mar 10, 2014)

Quite the list...........it would be sad to see a list of current "stars" that have even enlisted..........


----------



## mark handler (Mar 10, 2014)

Humphrey Bogart: Sailor, U.S. Navy

He enrolled at age 18 after being expelled from prep school and was, according to naval records, a model sailor who spent most of his months after World War I ended ferrying troops back from Europe. Bogart supposedly got his trademark scar from a shrapnel wound while at sea, leading to his characteristic lisp.

Military roles: 'Sahara' (1943), 'Action in the North Atlantic' (1943)


----------



## mark handler (Mar 10, 2014)

George C. Scott: Guard/Instructor, U.S. Marines

Scott served the USMC from 1945 until 1949, and was assigned to the 8th and I Barracks in Washington, D.C, where he served as a guard at Arlington National Cemetery (a duty that drove him to drink, he said years later). He also taught English literature at the Marine Corps Institute.

Military roles: 'Dr. Strangelove' (1964), 'Patton' (1970), 'Taps' (1981)


----------



## mark handler (Mar 10, 2014)

Dennis Franz: Airborne Division, U.S. Army

After graduating from college in 1968, Franz was drafted and immediately enlisted in officer's school. He served 11 months with the 82nd and 101st Airborne Divisions in Vietnam. "It was the loneliest, most depressing, frustrating time," he said in a 1995 interview. "It was life-altering. I came back a much different person than when I left, much more serious. I left my youth over there."

Military role: 'The Package' (1989)


----------



## mark handler (Mar 10, 2014)

Bill Cosby -- served four years as a hospital corpsman in the Korean War while in the Navy.


----------



## mark handler (Mar 10, 2014)

Carl Reiner-- served in the military as a teletype operator and a French translator during World War II.


----------



## mark handler (Mar 10, 2014)

Tony Bennett

Singer Tony Bennett "was called up for the Army in 1944 during WWII. After basic training, Bennett was assigned to the 63rd Infantry Division (the "Blood and Fire" Division) where he served in France and Germany."


----------



## mark handler (Mar 10, 2014)

Ted Williams

The legendary Boston Red Sox player served as a pilot during World War II and the Korean War.


----------



## mark handler (Mar 10, 2014)

Famous actors who served in Vietnam war

1. James Stewart (Jimmy Stewart) (USAF)

2. Glenn Ford (USN)

3.  Patrick Duffy (from the TV show DALLAS)

4. Steve Kanaly (from the TV show DALLAS)

5. Dennis Franz (from the TV show NYPD)

6. Steve Kroft (from TV's 60 MINUTES)

7. Pat Sajak (TV's WHEEL OF FORTUNE)


----------



## mark handler (Mar 10, 2014)

Actors who went to war

http://www.listal.com/list/war-heroes-big-screen-war


----------



## ICE (Mar 10, 2014)

While I understand _For God and Country,_ the warrior ethos escapes me.

Placing wildly successful soldiers on a pedestal and extolling their exploits is a celebration fit for the Devil.

Society at large shares a fascination with killing.  Wildlife to humans, there is scant distinction.

The resources spent towards killing indicate that it is the priority of our, so called, civilized nation.

So, while there is a need to defend, it would be better, done quietly.

More than a few of you would like to shoot me for that.  Sorta makes my point, if you know what I mean.  Carlos Hathcock could come out of retirement and do it from a mile away.  A&E would love to entertain you with that.


----------



## conarb (Mar 10, 2014)

The timing of this post is interesting since it looks like the economic wars are going to turn into shooting wars, maybe even nuclear.  We have been implementing the United Nations agenda of democracy for all destabilizing right wing governments worldwide, culminating with Assistant Secretary of State Victoria Nuland's (**** you and your EU) $5 billion in the Ukraine, Putin is one Hell of a lot smarter than Obama which he proved by stopping Obama from attacking Syria.


----------



## georgia plans exam (Mar 10, 2014)

I thank God that the brave soldiers had the "warrior ethos" to defend our freedoms.

A celebration fit for the devil??? Wow. Just wow.

GPE


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 10, 2014)

> Placing wildly successful soldiers


Would you mind giving a definition of a "successful" soldier?



> So, while there is a need to defend, it would be better, done quietly.


Any suggestions on how a whole army could accomplish such a task



> Carlos Hathcock could come out of retirement and do it from a mile away


There are a lot of people who can shoot 1 mile. this guys uses a 7mm

http://www.autofixinfo.com/cKWaIHoWqRJyzG/One-mile-sniper-shot-7mm-Savage.html


----------



## ICE (Mar 11, 2014)

> I thank God that the brave soldiers had the "warrior ethos" to defend our freedoms.


How many thank God for brave suicide bombers?  More than there are Americans.  They do that because they lack cruise missiles.



> A celebration fit for the devil??? Wow. Just wow.


Are you tired of viewing the wounded warrior commercials?  The Devil never tires of it.  A mostly destroyed veteran received a standing ovation at president Obama's state of the union address and the Devil was proudest of all.  Did that torn up man sacrifice his well being for your freedom?  Did it make any damned difference at all?


----------



## ICE (Mar 11, 2014)

> Would you mind giving a definition of a "successful" soldier?


I gave you an example.  Much like Davy Crockett, the story is bigger than the man.



> Any suggestions on how a whole army could accomplish such a task


A good start would be eliminating the habit of giving wars a video game name like Shock and Awe.  The politicians and generals are so enamored of themselves that they they turned the last war into a reality TV show.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 11, 2014)

> Did that torn up man sacrifice his well being for your freedom? Did it make any damned difference at all?


How do we know? You indicate that it made no difference at all.

Do you believe any part of your doing your job makes a difference in the life of the people who occupy those building? You probably believe so and rightly so, because you are very good at your job and have corrected many violations that could have resulted in death of property damage. You can see the results of your job

Am I tired of the wounded warrior commercials? No! There is a responsibility to help take care of these men and women that goes beyond what limited benefits the government provides. The commercials keep the reality of war in the eyes of the public, and hopefully the donations to help the veterans.

A soldier does his "job" every day and believes like you that his "job" makes a difference in this world. Does that soldier know for sure if they made a difference? No. But he did his job and he did it proudly. If someone wants to praise or honor him and he is willing to accept that, that is his choice. Your choice is to change the channel


----------



## ICE (Mar 11, 2014)

That soldier most likely believes that his sacrifice was worth it.  First of all, if the military did it's job and re-socialized him properly, there is no question in what's left of his mind.  Secondly, he's given the attention of the nation.  Most importantly, for him or the American people to think otherwise would be a devastating realization.  So yes he is convinced that he made a difference and fought to protect our freedom.

I am not convinced.

World War ll was fought for a valid reason.  We were attacked.  The world was headed for disaster.

Every war since then has been fomented by capitalists.  War is a business.

We have a huge military industry.  Is it any wonder that we will use the weapons that are produced.

When the warehouses are full of stuff and there is no space to store more.....we go to war.



> and believes like you that his "job" makes a difference in this world


Rarely do I think that my efforts make any difference.  The truth of the matter is that I am a fly in the ointment.


----------



## conarb (Mar 11, 2014)

Tiger:

People frequnetly cite Eisenhower's military industrial complex statement from his farewell address, but they take it out of context by not citing the rest of it:



			
				Eisenhower said:
			
		

> In the councils of government, we must guard against the acquisition  of unwarranted influence, whether sought or unsought, by the  military-industrial complex. The potential for the disastrous rise of  misplaced power exists and will persist. We must never let the weight of this combination endanger our  liberties or democratic processes. We should take nothing for granted.  Only an alert and knowledgeable citizenry can compel the proper meshing  of the huge industrial and military machinery of defense with our  peaceful methods and goals, so that security and liberty may prosper  together.
> 
> Akin to, and largely responsible for the sweeping changes in our  industrial-military posture, has been the technological revolution  during recent decades.
> 
> ...


I have to wonder what Eisenhower would think today with the loss of our freedoms and the totalitarian society we live in?  Just look at the aftermath of Johnson's Civil Rights law, as I posted before nothing but a racist attempt to get votes for his party. Our entire educational system is corrupt, our public schools have been long been held in disrespect, *but now even the elite schools have collapsed in diversity.*

¹ http://mcadams.posc.mu.edu/ike.htm


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 11, 2014)

World War II was the last declared war. All other military actions since then have been UN or Congress authorized military interventions. Many military interventions have been authorized by the President's prior to congressional approval. If we followed the constitution this should never happen.

Some of these interventions may have been described as helping a repressed people such as Bosnia, or stopping the advancement of communism, Korea, Vietnam. Like you I am skeptical of the true reasons but the soldier has no choice, he can't quite his job or refuse to do what is assigned without severe consequences and that alone is the reason not to blame the soldier for the politicians decisions that get them involved in other areas of this world.

We must always remember it is the elected politicians who authorize our soldiers to engage militarily in some foreign country. It is the politician who decides are we going for the "victory" or are we just there to do battle.

It is never the decision of the individual soldier

When a country enters a "war" it should do so with no other object then to defeat the enemy and win as quickly as possible. Any other objective is not sufficient.


----------



## ICE (Mar 12, 2014)

> Like you I am skeptical of the true reasons but the soldier has no choice, he can't quite his job or refuse to do what is assigned without severe consequences and that alone is the reason not to blame the soldier for the politicians decisions that get them involved in other areas of this world.


I don't take issue with individuals that have lost control of their own destiny.  They volunteered....for a myriad of reasons.....from economic to pathological, as in needs a job to needs to kill people.  Whatever reason brought them there, they can't effect change.



> Some of these interventions may have been described as helping a repressed people such as Bosnia


 Our leaders pick and choose who will get help with unfathomable logic.  Thousands, no millions of Africans have been mutilated and murdered by terrorists armed with as little as machetes.  Where is our righteous indignation?  Hundreds of thousands of Syrians have been, and continue to be, killed by their own government as world leaders talk about it.  Saddam Hussein was run to ground and hanged for weapons of mass destruction that he didn't have....We killed him because of 911.  That and an opportunity to burn through armaments.

History has despots and dictators that killed millions without a whimper from the USA.  Touch oil and we got a problem.  Screw with our economic interests and we howl.



> or stopping the advancement of communism, Korea, Vietnam.


Not that I am against crapping on communism....it's just that I wonder if we have the right to demand that other countries reject communism in favor of democracy.  Wouldn't the tenants of democracy call for restraint in favor of letting other countries do as they see fit.  We let Pol Pot create mountains of skulls yet we get all worked up over Russia asserting control over what used to be Russia.

That's because those Cambodian skulls weren't worth anything to us and Ukraine is.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 12, 2014)

> needs to kill people


 As absurd as that statement is, evil exist everywhere and I can not disagree that is a possibility that a minuscule amount may have joined for that purpose. However I bet someone with a "need" to kill people would just do it without the cover of being in the military and having to wait to be assigned to an operation that would give them the opportunity to fulfill that "need". The rest of your post I tend to agree with.

I won't comment further as I believe mjesse summed it up best in his post



> I think the split in the time period presented above is the Vietnam war.Prior to that, the nation almost completely supported the military, and "Soldier" was an honor to be carried throughout your life.
> 
> After the 1960's, the esteem of the soldier was muddied by the politics of Vietnam.


 Although I believe people looking back at the Korean Conflict and the fact there was no victory is actually why people started questioning why are we going to intervene in xyz country.


----------



## nitramnaed (Mar 12, 2014)

Not a big deal considering the list but I happen to know that Raymond Burr did not serve in the Navy and was not injured as stated.  That's a myth that goes back some time.


----------

